

Show HN: Traffic Generation Idea Feedback - xgibbousx

Hey Everyone,<p>To start, I&#x27;d like to say that it&#x27;s my hobby to design and program websites and web applications. My ultimate objective is to make something really valuable such that it generates enough income that I can work on it full time. The problem is I usually make things that most people just don&#x27;t want.<p>So, this time around, I thought it would be cool to propose the idea first using a landing page and judge the demand for the product based on how many emails I collect.<p>Please check out the following landing page I made that presents the idea in just a few slides. If you like the idea, please submit your email address to help me judge demand and to be informed if&#x2F;when I release the product. Also, feel free to provide any feedback in this thread so that I may improve the idea before starting to implement it.<p>The idea is here:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.trafomatch.com<p>Thanks so much everyone and I look forward to your feedback!
======
Jeremy1026
I have a problem with your landing page. When I try to view the full text on
"Monetize Your Blog" on my 11" screen, it jumps to the "Traffic Matchmaking"
section. Need to be able to scroll the text, without fully changing the pages
content.

------
bullcity
I would not use it because it sounds like something Google refers to as a link
scheme.

[https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/66356?hl=en](https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/66356?hl=en)

~~~
xgibbousx
Good point. I think there is a fine line to walk with regards to Google's
concept of a link scheme.

In the case of Trafomatch, the links won't be embedded in the article with
keyword-rich anchor links. There will only be a section at the bottom of the
article with a link to article writer's site for more information.

The link at the bottom of the article will be approved/vouched for by the blog
site owners. Furthermore, blog site owners will only select excellent articles
that fit within the context of their blog to keep their user base happy and
engaged.

With all this, I think Trafomatch will fall on the good side of a link scheme
analysis.

Also, even if no links are provided do to a negative link scheme analysis,
website owners will still get a lot of traffic from the blog reader base
itself.

------
dave_sid
How would website owners have confidence that their article would appear on a
blog with significant traffic?

~~~
xgibbousx
All blogs show their Alexa ranking which is calculated by how many unique
visitors per day the blog receives combined with how many page views it gets.
For example, an Alexa ranking of #1 means it's the most popular site on the
Internet where an Alexa ranking of #1,000,000 might mean the blog gets about
200 unique visitors per day with about 1,000 page views.

Therefore, by looking at the Alexa ranking, you can get a really good idea as
to how much traffic you'll get. The price per article will be a function of a
blog's Alexa ranking.

------
dave_sid
[http://theleanstartup.com/](http://theleanstartup.com/)

------
dave_sid
Really like the idea, if you can get enough bloggers on board.

~~~
xgibbousx
Yeah, I'm going to start working on that today. I think bloggers will be very
interested considering that it's a great way to monetize their blog as well as
receive awesome articles to provide to their reader base.

------
sharemywin
how are you going reach the blogs?

~~~
xgibbousx
I'm going to manually email them myself at first. The ones that decide to use
it will hopefully do a blog post on it furthering the concept's reach more
autonomously. Over time, as it gains traction, the site should start to
promote itself.

